# C&S 2-8-0 Has Anyone Tried This?



## narrow_gauge (Jan 3, 2008)

Howdy all,

I was just wondering if anyone had ever tried to turn an Aristocraft C-16 into a representation of a Colorado & Southern 2-8-0 from the 1930's such as the one in the link to the Denver Public Library photo below of #71.

http://photoswest.org/cgi-bin/imager?00006116+OP-6116

I'm not after an accurate "scale model" but a good representation of a C&S 2-8-0. My biggest concern with using the Aristo C-16 as a base is making it look proper size wise with my LGB moguls. From looking at photos, the real C&S 2-8-0's look to be about the same stature as their moguls, but longer (of course). Does anyone have a photo of an Arisocraft C-16 next to an LGB mogul I could use for comparison?

Any information or tips would be helpful. It was just an idea I've been rolling around in my head, and I'm trying to make sure it would be feasible and get my ducks in a row before I go out and buy a C-16 and start chopping away blindly.

Thanks a lot!

Andrew Dean
DeSoto, Mo


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

back in the late 1980s early 90s there was a resin conversion kit you could buy to convert the Delton C-16 into these C&S B4E locos. The kit came with a new resin boiler, with wagon top etc, and tender top. Today however you'll need to do it without the kit - converting the boiler to wagontop is not too hard, and the rest is pretty straight forward. Note these engines were a tad larger than C-16s, with 37" drivers. But you can certainly build it to look very much like the prototype. 

David.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years back, I decided that Aristocraft's C&S #32 lettered C-16 needed...something. I painted the engine, added an LGB Beartrap spark arrestor and snow plow, relocated the rear tender airtank and added a second and placed the bell on top. I then ran some piping to the tanks. I then added 1930's C&S lettering. It was a quick and dirty conversion meant only to make the unit appear more "C&S'd" but it will give you an idea of what you can do if you don't want to construct a new boiler. Of course, air compressors are positioned wrong and the walkways aren't quite right either but it wasn't ever meant to be an _accurate_ C&S model!

Here's a couple of shots:


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW! Steve very nice!!

Bubba


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

This has come at a good time as i have just ordered an Aristo -Craft C-16 and would like to make appear more "C&S'd" 
Ian


----------



## narrow_gauge (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Thanks Steve, that is just what I was looking for! Now, the trick will be to find a C16 to do it to. Seems everyone is "sold out" of the coal burning versions, and only the wood burning "old time" Rio Grande versions available. Those versions are way too nice - to me anyway - to go chopping on, plus would require a lot more modification. I've seen a few older ones on ebay, but I would like to get one with the new drive also. But your post has certainly made me want to go after that C&S look. 

Thanks! 
-Andrew


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job, Steve. I always liked the look of C&S locos.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

the Aristo C-16 is visibly smaller than the LGB Moguls. I'll try to get pictures up so you can see.


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know how to post photos on here but this link should work for the album.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2707058&id=5104642&l=ac40875fec

are you looking to buy an aristo c-16 already lettered for C&S or do you not care about roadname? We would be willing to part with the one you see here.


----------

